# MT Superman Returns Poll



## Guro Harold (Jun 28, 2006)

Please post how you feel about "Superman Returns."


----------



## Lisa (Jun 28, 2006)

I think with today's movie technology it will be an awesome movie.  I hope it comes to my town in IMAX, that would be a complete rush to see!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi Lisa,

I say it last night at a preview showing. There are so many spoilers that I am keeping my mouth shut about any details of the film except for it looks great visually and the character development is pretty good with some of the characters.

Of course it's not perfect but I won't mention any of those for now.

-Palusut


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 28, 2006)

Havent' seen it yet.. but for uhh, a couple of tickets sent my way I *could* give you an honest review...  
I'll post when I see.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 28, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Havent' seen it yet.. but for uhh, a couple of tickets sent my way I *could* give you an honest review...
> I'll post when I see.


Cool beans!


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 28, 2006)

Haven't seen it yet, but it's coming to OMSI in IMAX format! 

I am SOOOO there ....


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 28, 2006)

I just wish they did not go the old school cheesy custom.  Kevin Spacy was a great choice for Lex Luther.

I still think they need to do the Dark Knight series with Superman and Batman doing battle.


----------



## stickarts (Jun 28, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> I just wish they did not go the old school cheesy custom. Kevin Spacy was a great choice for Lex Luther.
> 
> I still think they need to do the Dark Knight series with Superman and Batman doing battle.


 
That would be great to have a movie with those two.

I hope to see SR this weekend.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 28, 2006)

Supes Returns was really good for a comic book movie.  I was pretty well pleased.

I have always thought that Frank Miller's "Dark Knight Returns" would be killer.  I wander with the success of Sin City if they will do it.  That series kicked serious bootie.

oh, yeah I would like them to do his interpetation of Daredevil and I would love to see them do the Ronin series on film as well.


----------



## Drac (Jun 28, 2006)

matt.m said:
			
		

> I have always thought that Frank Miller's "Dark Knight Returns" would be killer


 
That make 2 of us..I have dbl duty this weekend so I won't be able to vote until next week..The previews I saw looked promising, but then so did "The Hulk"...


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 28, 2006)

stickarts said:
			
		

> That would be great to have a movie with those two.


I agree! The "Dark Knight Returns" would be an awesome movie.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 28, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> I agree! The "Dark Knight Returns" would be an awesome movie.



Agreed!! But WHO would PLAY him?


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 28, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Agreed!! But WHO would PLAY him?


Good question! I will be hard to find someone around 50/60 years of age who would be believable in a costume.


----------



## AceHBK (Jun 28, 2006)

I am a Tom Welling fan so to see an imposter in the costume kills me.
Studios so money hungry couldnt just wait till Smallville tv show ends it's run.  UUGHHHHHHHH!!!!

I will go see it though.  It is in IMAX here in Dallas and they are also showing  it in IMAX 3D as well.  IMAX screen + 3D + Superman = Not a bad way to spend about $15 bucks.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 28, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Good question! I will be hard to find someone around 50/60 years of age who would be believable in a costume.



Just please say it won't be Harrison Ford ... or Pierce Brosnan.


----------



## AceHBK (Jun 28, 2006)

we all know it would be tom hanks....lol


----------



## OUMoose (Jun 28, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Good question! I will be hard to find someone around 50/60 years of age who would be believable in a costume.


Duh...  Sean Connery.  *nods*

Ok, I don't want a spoiler here because I'm excited to see the movie (Kevin Spacey is one of my top 5 favorite actors), however I need some clarification.  If superman had gone away for some time period, how is it that most people look _younger_ than when he left?  Is there some "moving faster than light spacial paradox" plot going here?


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 28, 2006)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Ok, I don't want a spoiler here because I'm excited to see the movie (Kevin Spacey is one of my top 5 favorite actors), however I need some clarification. If superman had gone away for some time period, how is it that most people look _younger_ than when he left? Is there some "moving faster than light spacial paradox" plot going here?


No, just old fashioned Hollywood re-casting.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jun 28, 2006)

Well I will probably go watch it though I am not expecting a great movie, prob another EMO Genre with a bunch of fancy graphics and computer generated stuff to suffice for crappy acting, Kevin Spacey is obviously not included in this, but for the most part I am speaking about.


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Jun 28, 2006)

Just saw the movie tonight.

I did not see the little twist coming....wow, that might open up some sequels...to the sequel.

My advice would be to keep the mind open and the bladder empty, when/if, you go see it in the theaters.


----------



## AceHBK (Jun 30, 2006)

I wish they would have gave this movie it's own 2 legs to stand on.  Basing it off of Superman 2 is lame and you hurt the franchise.

Batman Begins did it correct by having no relation to ANY of the other Batman movies.


----------



## Carol (Jun 30, 2006)

Is what's floating around the blogs true?  

That "Truth, Justice, and the American Way" has been changed to "Truth, Justice, and All That Stuff" ?


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Jun 30, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Is what's floating around the blogs true?
> 
> That "Truth, Justice, and the American Way" has been changed to "Truth, Justice, and All That Stuff" ?


Yep, but, Perry White said it when he asked... "I wanna know if he still stands for Truth, Justice and All That Stuff"


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 1, 2006)

Nevada_MO_Guy said:
			
		

> My advice would be to keep the mind open and the bladder empty, when/if, you go see it in the theaters.



But, I love those SUPER $20.00 tubs of popcorn opcorn:and the Giant $8.00 52 oz. Soft drinks  :drinkbeer and $4.00 boxes of candy at the theater... 

ok if you say so... no drinks.


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Jul 1, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> ok if you say so... no drinks.


Yep,
Leaving for a bathroom break and you could miss the piano scene.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 1, 2006)

Nevada_MO_Guy said:
			
		

> Yep,
> Leaving for a bathroom break and you could miss the piano scene.


Oh well hell, wouldn't want to miss _THAT_!


----------



## stickarts (Jul 1, 2006)

Going to see it tonight!:ultracool


----------



## stickarts (Jul 2, 2006)

I saw it. I have mixed feelings.
It was nostalgic to hear the old music and hear lots of the same lines that were in the old movies but at the same time I didn't feel like Routh really made the character his own. It seemed more like an imitation of Reeve's performance. He did do a great job of imitating Clark Kent from the originals.
Spacey is a great actor although so is Gene Hackman and i don't think i liked this performance of Lex better than the old. Too bad they didn't come up with a different villain for this movie.
This Lois lane looks more like I imagined her to look but i thought the performance was so-so.
I am glad I saw it but probably won't see it again unless an extended version comes out.
Some of the effects were great while some weren't very real looking.


----------



## AceHBK (Jul 4, 2006)

I finally saw it and it was something that I should have waited a few months to go see at the dollar movie theatre. 
I can't stand Bryan Singer for the life of me.
He is the reason why "You don't hire non-comic book fans to direct comic book movies."  Where is Sam Raimi when you need him??
Brandon Routh I can live with.  Kate Bosworth as Lois was terrible casting.  And the kid......oh god....i wont EVEN go there.

Nice special effects that's about it.


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jul 5, 2006)

Well I saw it over the long weekend and I liked it.  I went in and sat down with an open mind and was entertained!  Was it perfect..No.  The actor playing the son was completely uninspired and I got the sense several times that the director was trying to accomplish something with a scene with him and it never happened.  But I was still entertained!  I loved Kevin Spacey as Lex Luthor!  The effects were wonderful and Brandon Routh was an amazing Superman!

I think it did the franchise proud!

Rob "Can't wait for Spiderman 3!"


----------



## Shodan (Jul 5, 2006)

Well- overall, we liked it........but I'm still not sure I like the kid out of wedlock and shacking up by Lois Lane parts......sign of the times I guess......


----------



## arnisador (Jul 5, 2006)

Exceeds expectations.

The kids are looking forward to the IMAX version.


----------



## Fluffy (Jul 8, 2006)

Average, I have an "we'll see" attitude about bringing back and redoing good movies.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 10, 2006)

Not bad. 

Being an old guy, my favorite parts were the inclusion of two actors from the old Superman TV series. Noel Neil (Lois for most of the series) played the old widow Lex fleeced, and Jack Larson (Jimmy Olson on the series) played the bartender. It was kind of neat to see the first Jimmy and the current Jimmy acting in the same scene.

I read the paperback before seeing the movie, and was somewhat disappointed to see that they left out some of the things which would underscore Clark's feeling out of place (Ma Kent's taking up with a neighbor and preparing to sell the farm and move to Montana, Jimmy's serious drinking problem, etc.) Still not too bad.

I didn't like that Superman could lift a Kryptonite-laced island and heave it into space while still having a sliver of Kryptonite left inside of him (the part Lois didn't get out and was removed at the hospital). Won't keep me from buying the DVD, though.


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Jul 10, 2006)

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> I didn't like that Superman could lift a Kryptonite-laced island and heave it into space while still having a sliver of Kryptonite left inside of him (the part Lois didn't get out and was removed at the hospital). Won't keep me from buying the DVD, though.


Hey Randy,

I think Lois got all the kryptonite out of him, because he got better, flew above the clouds to soak up some sun before dive bombing the new continent.

I thought the kryptonite came from pieces that were still growing as he was lifting everything up-up-and-awayyyyyy, and they just grew and slowly impaled him.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 20, 2006)

I just watched the original superman movie again to get a comparison.
I thought Reeve added more personality and charm to the character(s) and portrayed a greater personality difference between Clark Kent and Superman.
There were some great effects in the new movie and some great scenes but overall I thought the original had more charm.


----------



## michaeledward (Jul 20, 2006)

I saw it in the IMAX 3D ... What is weird, is that there are only four scenes in 3D ... put on the glasses, take off the glasses, put on the glasses, take off the glasses.   WTF? 

I wish they had actually built a boat. I imagine with the budget they had, they could have at least done a 'bigature'. The CG of the boat were poor, I think. 

The plot and characters, were essentially, not spectacular, I thought. 

But ... the score ... was Outrageously Awesome. With sequels / prequels they always need to work with the existing score. The John Williams score, like all of his scores, was superb. The adaptations made in this film kept the score so close to the original, yet also, so new, just blew me away. 

In my opinion, the music was *the* best part of the film.


----------

